# Froggin



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

A real good night.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow. Out best night on the river was 63. Where did they come from ( general info ) not lookin for your spot.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy cow!!!! That's a major haul!!! Frog legs fer days!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Daaaamn, that is a lot of frog legs. It looks like there is a frog on the left side of the picture, that is still alive a watching over your haul. Good job!! O*D*W


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

118 frogs. Can't reveal where they came from.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I doubt there are many left there anyway. Lol . Nice mess of frogs !


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

billyb said:


> 118 frogs. Can't reveal where they came from.


 
Oh. That means you got them off of a golf course. Glad you got away from security.  

(Duck Dynasty reference)


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice, back in my frogging days we never got that many in one night, looks like the ones we missed went and done some breeding. Nice going.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

*Location*



billyb said:


> 118 frogs. Can't reveal where they came from.


I don't blame you one bit. But very general like the river or ponds is what I was wondering.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll be dogged................what a mess of frogs.


----------



## LenGordon (Sep 4, 2014)

They came off a public river. I am the one that killed them. Well, I did along with a few friends. We were on the water about 4 hours. The last few times we have went we slayed them.


----------

